# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  My Notho eggs all arrived

## cminghan

Finally, 6 species of my notho arrived, 1 of them from a very kind singaporean name Kenny, he sent me notho N. guentheri Zanzibar for free, i just pay him back for the shipment fees, very thank you for that.
Another 5 species is from peter killie from Thailand, the shipment was delay abit and i just got them yesterday, although the condition of those eggs is not too good, one of the species i have 90% is bad eggs.

Here is the list i got from him,Thailand
Notho.Eggersi 'red'Rufiji River Tan 95/7 
Notho.korthausae Kwachepa TZL 53-01 
Notho.rachovii Beira 98 
N. foerschi TZ91/103 
N. eggersi ruhoi rever Tan 95/11

and Singapore from Kenny,
N. guentheri Zanzibar 

Most of them will be wet during end June to mid July. 
i need helps, i hope you guys can provided me more information on taking care of them and i also did my research before ordering them. some how i have some male only notho with me. Hope in the future i got enough fishes to share around.

----------

